

Show HN: Risotto compiles JSX using Golang - mamaar
https://github.com/mamaar/risotto

======
jowiar
Dude. Gonads. Really?

The last thing anyone wants to be thinking about when doing frontend
development is your junk.

Like it or not, shit like this affects how people view our whole profession.
Do us all a favor and act older than 13.

~~~
rtz12
Well, if it would stand for go+monad, I would actually have found it quite
funny.

------
teabee89
I made something similar available here: [https://github.com/tiborvass/go-
jsx/](https://github.com/tiborvass/go-jsx/)

